# Appel Powermac Bi-G5 ne demarre plus



## Aurelien62fr (22 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour tous le monde 

J'ai recupéré hier un Powermac G5 dans le but de remplacer mon Xserve G5 un peu bruyant. Mais j'ai un souci. J'ai bien installé mon disque dur dedans, mais il reste figé sur la pomme (meme la roue ne tourne pas, elle ne s'affiche pas du tout). Lorsque j'essai de changer le disque pour en mettre un vierge, même souci. J'essai donc de booter sur mon DVD de leopard, il lance le cd, mais pareil il reste sur la pomme grise sans aucune roue qui tourne. 
J'ai essayé de rentrer dans le menu de boot pour choisir cd ou dd, mais lorsque je reste appuyé sur la touche qui va bien , l'ecran reste noir. J'ai egalement essayé d'accéder au menu permettant de taper les commande pour le nvram, etc..., pareil l'ecran reste noir. J'ai tenté de faire un rest PMU Hard, rien ne change. J'ai essayé differente barrette de memoire ainsi qu'une autre carte graphique, toujours la même chose. Je n'ai plus d'idée du tout. Lorsque la pomme s'affiche les ventilateurs tournent trés vite sans cesse.

Merci de m'avoir lu, et si vous avez la moindre idée, je suis preneur 

Aurelien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h45 ----------

PS : le going se fais toujours correctement, même dans les cas ou l'ecran reste noir.


----------



## lepetitpiero (22 Décembre 2010)

Ce PMG5 marchait-il avant tes manips ?


----------



## Aurelien62fr (22 Décembre 2010)

Merci de ta reponse. Alors non, il n'avait pas de disque dur (les disques que je lui ai mit sont des disques apple )


----------



## iMacounet (22 Décembre 2010)

Aurelien62fr a dit:


> Merci de ta reponse. Alors non, il n'avait pas de disque dur (les disques que je lui ai mit sont des disques apple )


Un coup de CMD+OPTION+P+R pour lui remettre les idées droites.


----------



## lepetitpiero (22 Décembre 2010)

il l'a déjà fait...  en zappant la NVRAM on zappe aussi la PRAM. Faudrait savoir si cette machine était fonctionnelle avant ou pas...


----------



## Aurelien62fr (22 Décembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Un coup de CMD+OPTION+P+R pour lui remettre les idées droites.



là, est la plus grosse partie du probleme. Lorsque que je fais ces combinaisons de touches ou même avec cmd + option + o + f ou même simplement resté appuyé sur alt pour accéder au boot menu, l'ecran reste noir, les ventilateur tourne vite, mais plus de pomme. Alors j'ajoute un petit détail, j'utilise le même claiver que pour mon mac mini ou xserve, c'est a dire un microsoft en USB (peut être ça le gêne ? mais a ce moment pourquoi ça fonctionne bien sur mes autres apple ? )

Merci à tous de votre aide, je ne perd pas espoir 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h50 ----------

Ps : quand je l'ai eu, les barrettes etaient déjà mal montées, et il n'y avait pas de disque dur, donc je ne sais pas trop de ou elle vient, mais j'éspère qu'elle deviendra bonne remplaçante de mon xserve


----------



## Aurelien62fr (24 Décembre 2010)

Je viens aux nouvelles  , j'ai tenté d'installer une version d'ubuntu PPC, il boot sur le cd, il me demande bien de quelle manière je veux l'installer, mais lors du demarrage du programme d'install, il fini par figer sans aucun message d'erreur. J'ai donc l'impression que ma carte mère est defectueuse. J'en ai donc recommandé une qui est dite en REV 2 (je ne sais pas ce que ça change, si quelqu'un a une idée ??? ).
Par contre du coup a réception de celle ci, la mienne n'a pas de souci visible de condo et je pense que la PRAM est bonne, donc je la donne à qui en veux


----------



## -oldmac- (25 Décembre 2010)

Carte mère ou pross surement HS oui, les ram ont été vérifié ?

Mais ça me fait penser à un pross HS ça ... étrange


----------



## Aurelien62fr (27 Décembre 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Carte mère ou pross surement HS oui, les ram ont été vérifié ?
> 
> Mais ça me fait penser à un pross HS ça ... étrange



J'ai commandé une carte mere quand meme que je n'ai pas eu trop cher. Par contre, je suis d'accord avec toi pour le CPU HS. Il y en a 2, j'ai essayé de demarrer avec un seul, rien ne demarre. J'ai essayé de demarrer avec les 2 CPUs de mon xserve, pareil, ça se coupe tout de suite, ça ne demarre meme pas. J'ai inversé les 2 CPUs d'origines, le probleme reste pareil. La RAM a egalement etait remplacé. 
Ce que je ne comprend pas , c'est que je n'ai pas de message de panic comme on le voit souvent pour les pb de CPU. Cependant ma carte mere ne fait pas non plus le probleme habituel d'une carte mere HS.

Merci de ton aide, si tu sais comment faire accepter mes CPU de Xserve (2Ghz pareil) ou si tu sais comment demarrer avec un CPU, je suis preneur.


----------



## iMacounet (28 Décembre 2010)

Aurelien62fr a dit:


> J'ai commandé une carte mere quand meme que je n'ai pas eu trop cher. Par contre, je suis d'accord avec toi pour le CPU HS. Il y en a 2, j'ai essayé de demarrer avec un seul, rien ne demarre. J'ai essayé de demarrer avec les 2 CPUs de mon xserve, pareil, ça se coupe tout de suite, ça ne demarre meme pas. J'ai inversé les 2 CPUs d'origines, le probleme reste pareil. La RAM a egalement etait remplacé.
> Ce que je ne comprend pas , c'est que je n'ai pas de message de panic comme on le voit souvent pour les pb de CPU. Cependant ma carte mere ne fait pas non plus le probleme habituel d'une carte mere HS.
> 
> Merci de ton aide, si tu sais comment faire accepter mes CPU de Xserve (2Ghz pareil) ou si tu sais comment demarrer avec un CPU, je suis preneur.


La tu t'aventure dans une modif impossible

tu n'a pas pensé, mais en changeant de carte mère, normalement faut recalibrer les processeurs, donc ventilateurs à fond ...


----------



## Aurelien62fr (28 Décembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> La tu t'aventure dans une modif impossible
> 
> tu n'a pas pensé, mais en changeant de carte mère, normalement faut recalibrer les processeurs, donc ventilateurs à fond ...



La du coup, je ne sais toujours pas si c'est la carte mère ou les CPU, donc j'ai également deniché 2 cpu en 2Ghz en etat pour pas trés cher. Maintenant a voir si en remplaçant les cpu tout va repartir. Sinon je changerai l'ensemble CPU + Carte mére. 
Comment recalibrer tout ça ?


----------



## iMacounet (28 Décembre 2010)

Aurelien62fr a dit:


> La du coup, je ne sais toujours pas si c'est la carte mère ou les CPU, donc j'ai également deniché 2 cpu en 2Ghz en etat pour pas trés cher. Maintenant a voir si en remplaçant les cpu tout va repartir. Sinon je changerai l'ensemble CPU + Carte mére.
> Comment recalibrer tout ça ?


Avec un CD système (ASD) mais qui n'est pas en vente.


----------



## -oldmac- (28 Décembre 2010)

l'ASD tu le trouve facilement sur le net pour moi un des 2 pross est HS. Mais même sans l'ASD et les ventilo serons à fait mai ça devrais fonctionné ! Pas possible de mettre les pross de ton Xserve ça marchera pas il faut les même rev et modèle exacte (excepté la freq.)

Après il reste encore la possibilité de la cm


----------



## Aurelien62fr (29 Décembre 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> l'ASD tu le trouve facilement sur le net pour moi un des 2 pross est HS. Mais même sans l'ASD et les ventilo serons à fait mai ça devrais fonctionné ! Pas possible de mettre les pross de ton Xserve ça marchera pas il faut les même rev et modèle exacte (excepté la freq.)
> 
> Après il reste encore la possibilité de la cm



Je vous tient au courant , j'ai commandé une CM PM5 rev2 ainsi que 2 CPU G5 2Ghz. J'espere que tout arrivera d'ici la fin de semaine , cela m'etonnerai fort, m'enfin bon, j'espere toujours. Par contre ton histoire de rev m'inquiete un peu... La reference des CPU qui arrive ne sont pas tout à fais les memes, voir meme pas du tout ! Pour l'ASD , je verrai bien ça plus tard si tout redemarre  (j'en suis plus à ça....).


----------



## Aurelien62fr (6 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous, hier j'ai enfin reçu ma carte mere toute neuve acheté pas trop cher sur ebay. Elle n'a que 4 ports de barrettes memoires, mais sinon elle est quasiment identique. Je l'ai monté avec mes anciens processeurs dessus, et pour le moment tout fonctionne trés bien ! Il est en plein recalibrage des sondes de temperatures. 
Je tenez a tous vous remercier pour votre aide, toutes vos informations ont été trés precieuses !


----------

